

Codecademy Fellowship - sew
http://www.codecademy.com/fellowship

======
kombine
"While your peers were content using MATLAB, you were off building things with
NodeJS and learning Ruby on Rails."

How can people who promote tinkering with NodeJS to build yet another web app
instead of, say, studying machine learning algorithms in Matlab, teach
computer science?

~~~
haldean
They never claim to teach computer science, only software engineering. I agree
with you, though; the Codecademy guys are barely 2 years out of school (and
one of them dropped out). Perhaps they aren't the best mentors one could find.

------
mkramlich
that's a job not a fellowship

and an abuse of the word fellowship. folks like Gosling, Rossum, Torvalds get
fellowships.

------
larrys
I'm guessing that the use of the word "fellowship" is to make it more enticing
for not only mom and dad to agree to let you take a year off from school but
to make it sound like you are doing something truly special.

Colleges of course do this already and it called by different names such as
Drexel's coop program which has been around since 1919:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drexel_University>

~~~
jhull
Like Northeastern's coop program as well. They build the 6-months to 1 year
off into their degree. Not sure if any student's make 80K but they do make a
decent amount for an intern

<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/co-op/employers/index.html#salaries>

------
lbcadden3
Considering there target audience they should be looking for those who have
done n% of there site or some kind of contest.

------
zanny
Seems like they are more looking for a straight out of college graduate with a
resume to match a 3 year industry vet. I'm sure they will get one - I know I
did CodeAcademy over the last year to learn basic JS while I was bored in my
senior year of CS, and most of my peers at least know what it is.

